

What is your development setup? - _RPM

What size monitor do you use? Linux or PC? 2 monitors or 1?
======
davismwfl
13" Mac Pro 16gb ram, 256gb SSD.

When at my desk it is connected to 2 - 24" monitors. Usually on one monitor I
keep my IDE open, generally Webstorm and on the other I have a terminal window
with 4-5 tabs and email etc. I also keep a browser for testing open on the
same monitor I have my IDE open on.

My second machine right now is a Toshiba 17" Windows 7 laptop with 16gb RAM,
256gb SSD, VS2013. I generally don't use it but do when I have to deal with a
Windows project. I have been wanting to move this to a VM on my Mac but just
haven't gotten to it.

~~~
_RPM
Sounds like a nice setup. Curious. How do you connect 2 monitors to a laptop?
Do you use VGA, or HDMI?

~~~
davismwfl
On my Mac I use the display port to hdmi + a USB adapter. The USB adapter
isn't perfect but for my uses it works well.

------
seanmcdirmid
I have DELL box with SDD/HDD/i7, running with one 28" 4K LCD monitor;
integrated graphics can only drive this and nothing else, so no multi-monitor.
I don't really miss it though; 4K is awesome.

My laptop is a 15" rMBP; everything is running Windows 8.1.

------
codyb
For work: 13" Retina MacBook Pro, i5, 8gb Ram, 256gb SSD. Connected to a
decent monitor, not sure of exact dimensions. Magic Trackpad and keyboard. Tab
between WebStorm, IntelliJ, Chrome, Hipchat, Limechat occasionally and
Terminal. (This does get annoying because I mistab often).

For School: 15" Retina MacBook Pro 2.6 GhZ i7, 16gb Ram, 512 SSD No monitor.
Gaming mouse and keyboard.

------
wz1000
2 24" monitors running Arch Linux with xmonad as my window manager on a custom
built PC with a Haswell i5, 16GB ram and a 750Ti.

------
akimc
Student setup:

15" Macbook Pro 16gb ram, i7 2.0 ghz + 21,5" Dell Monitor

Sublime, Terminal, Slack, Web browser and Music

